# Looking for monster Catfish



## FL-OUTDRZ (Sep 10, 2017)

I've got this new homemade stink bait recipe I've been wanting to get in the water to try. I've never gone for catfish in the Escambia or Santa Rosa area before, and was wondering if anyone had some tips. Looking to fish from shore, and not really interested in the pay to fish places. Any advice is a big help!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm, actually, if you can get a bream to bite some of that stuff, then put the bream on a hook, you'd have a good start! I've personally never caught anything in a river on stink or store bought baits, all either cut or live bream, or shiners.


----------



## FL-OUTDRZ (Sep 10, 2017)

sure said:


> Hmm, actually, if you can get a bream to bite some of that stuff, then put the bream on a hook, you'd have a good start! I've personally never caught anything in a river on stink or store bought baits, all either cut or live bream, or shiners.


Generally I have used live bait in the past, but I found this recipe online and figured I'd give it a shot. Just got find out where to go.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Natural baits always catch more fish. Fresh cut shad, skipjack herring (not ladyfish) and lively bluegills and bullheads.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hotdogs?


----------



## FL-OUTDRZ (Sep 10, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Hotdogs?


Hot dogs are the base of it but there's a few other ingredients that I have perfected over time


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a shad man myself. But it would probably make a good winter time bait for channels.

I fish in Alabama so I can't really help you with a location in the area your asking for.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How's it perfected if you're wanting to try it out?


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm a little off topic here, but when I was stationed in Spain, the locals would use hot dogs to catch giant Wels catfish, known locally as Siluro. The fish have gotten so big since I was there in the early 90s that they are a big tourist draw now.


----------

